# Engineered flooring, will it settle????



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Engineered flooring isn't known to "settle" on its own beyond what gravity does to it and the weight of furniture. It also has explicit installation requirements and minimum requirements in substrate plane.

If the substrate isn't within the recommended guidelines of the manufacturer the floor could wreck itself. How was it installed? Is this a floating floor?


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Buds right, it sounds to me like your trying to bend the floor a little more than you should.

After a while your gonna see seperation and delamination if you dont address the uneven subfloor


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

> *Engineered flooring, will it settle????
> *


*

No...*


----------



## rdmccaw (Apr 8, 2008)

I was hoping for a little bit more of a positive response... I think it is bubbleing as a result of the boards not being put in as tight as they should be...It's happening where I started and I wasn't tapping the boards in as I layed them, figured that out after the fact and the rest of the floor, where I tapped is fine... It's a floating floor, I was thinking that over time, with some weight on the floor they may tighten themselves up, I don't think it's so much that the floor is uneven, although it is a bit!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I was thinking that over time, with some weight on the floor they may tighten themselves up...


Based on that line of thinking...then a flat tire will over time repair itself and gain new air.


----------



## rdmccaw (Apr 8, 2008)

That doesn't make any sense, lets get a little bit better of an analogy... foundations around home crack, because gravity causes homes to "settle", as in move towards the center of the earth! So, I was hoping that the hardwood may "settle", as in gravity pulling them towards the center of the earth! I didn't follow the air in the tire idea


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Well think about it. The floor is held together with a pretty fragile tongue and groove, if you start stressing that by bowing the flooor those will snap and you will get seperation.

Also if your bending a laminated product you run the risk of delamination as well.

Fact is there are grade tolerances for a reason and the should be adhered to for a floating floor to last


----------

